# 5 day split routine



## SKINSFAN (Feb 5, 2002)

How does this 5 day split look?
 3 days on 1 day off 2 days on 1 day off, repeat
 Hitting each muscle group once per week
 day 1 legs, day 2 shoulders, day 3 back, day 4 rest, day 5 chest, day 6 arms, day 7 rest.
I'm wondering if this would promote growth. 
Maybe hitting each group of muscles for about 12 sets in the 8-10 rep range, maybe only 3-4 different exercises per group.
The only exception is I would do abs and calfs twice during the week every other w/o.


----------



## seyone (Feb 5, 2002)

I would have trouble taining back the day after shulders and arms he day after chest. I would be hurting too bad to get a good workout. why not try something lke this...

Monday-Chest 
Tuesday-Bis
Wednesday- Off
Thursday Tris 
Friday-Legs
Saturday-back and shoulders
Sunday- Off

I personally don't like 5 day splits because I am alwasy training like bodyparts one after another at some point. 
a much better split for me would be...

Monday-chest and abs
Tuesday-back
Wednesday-off
Thursday-off
Friday-shoulders and arms
Saturday- legs
Sunday-off

I think a 4 day split works great giving you that extra day of rest and not having to worry so much about overlapping bodyparts.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 5, 2002)

shoulders and arms in one day?? kinda hurts


----------



## srblan (Feb 6, 2002)

A separate day for bi's and tri's will probably lead to overtraining your arms: arms get a lot of indirect stimulation on chest and back days. What are your weak points? Giving those priority in your workouts can almost make a routine for you.


----------



## seyone (Feb 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> shoulders and arms in one day?? kinda hurts



yep both on one day. it is alot but it splits up the bodyparts pretty well .
I only do 6 sets for bis and 6 for tris. for my shoulders I do about 8 sets. its really not that much, yes I hit it hard and go home just like every other body part. thats 20 total sets, less than the number some people use on bench press alone.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 6, 2002)

hmm i just hit my shoulders and back.. damn that area is sore..


----------



## seyone (Feb 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> hmm i just hit my shoulders and back.. damn that area is sore..



yeah, don't ya love it though


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 8, 2002)

hell yea.. maybe i can even get a massage from somebody tonight if all goes well


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is my split and workout. It has been giving me more gains than any other routine. I havent even been taking creatine and protein powders and still have gained more. 
Here it goes

Monday: Bis and Tris
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Delts and Forearms
Thursday: Back and Traps(I consider traps apart of the back)
Friday: Chest

I choose 4 (sometimes 5) different workout stations per body part. 
Ex. 
Bis- 
1.cybex machine curls
2.barbell curls 
3. dumbbell curls
4. cable curls

Each station except beginning, I do 2 light sets and 2 heavy. 2 light i burn at 10-12 but could do more. 2 heavy to 8 or failure. Yes each station I go for failure on heavy.  Rest between sets is approximately 30-45 secs. Rest between stations is about 4-5 minutes. Each rep is at a slow to moderate pace with a exaggerated squeeze at the top. 
To top a workout I may choose a light weight and a machine like cables and burnout. Go until I cant go anymore on that weight. Then I lighten the weight even more and do the same. When I leave the gym I cant do ANY thing else LOL. 
The reason for my split like this is to put atleast 1 to 2 days between movements. I go opposite the next day (except legs). 
I do no cardio at the gym. I receive about 1.5 hours to 2 hours of cardio at work 5 days a week. (have to, no choice)
Like I said I have greater gains with this split routine than any other workout I have done. I have even missed my creatine and protein(which I will start taking faithfully again soon...getting use to my new shift at work) and I have still had great gains !
BTW I dont spend more than an 1hour to hour and 10 minutes in the gym every workout.


----------



## seyone (Feb 8, 2002)

5 on 2 off is a tough split. my body couldn't handle it.


----------



## diezel (Feb 9, 2002)

its goodto rest in b/w workout days..your putting your body through so much physical stress ....5 days on seems like so much...even though your not working out the same body part its still alot of stress on your body...


----------



## oldfart (Feb 10, 2002)

If you work your arms in the beginning of your cycle, and you work them hard (or why work them at all?) they will be fatigued when back and chest roll around.  Work larger muscle groups early in the week. 

of


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Feb 11, 2002)

In a split like the one I do isnt that taxing. simply because I only work one body area per day for only about an hour. Plus the way I have built it I have gotten the best results. 

I put the arms first because they are one of my lagging areas. I put 2 full days off before and a day off afterwards for rest. When I hit my other exercises I am plenty rested. The rest of my workout is built in such a way to give a days rest in each area. Like Wednesday I do delts, which tris are worked as a secondary. Thursday I do back which bis are secondary, giving the tris a rest before I hit chest working the tris secondary again. 

This split has given me the best gains. I started 3 weeks ago and have thoroughly enjoyed it.  

BTW Yesterday I had my first compliment on how Im looking. The last 3 weeks I have been wearing loose tee shirts and sweat shirts. Yesterday the wifee and I went to diner with a friend. When we went I wore my golds tee shirt. We've known our friend for a while. She has never said anything before.  I think my wife is a little jealous now LOL haha! It felt good to be noticed for once. 

My suggestion to anyone that is building a workout... if it works do it. If it works keep it. Do your own research and experiementation. Dont go by what others tell ya. Sure take suggestions, just be sure to test them for your own. Everyone is unique. Every"one" is singular. What works for you might not work for me and vise versa. 

Good luck and Take care


----------

